# Pea Size Lump On Head-Help!



## angie011812 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a 21 month old baby girl and this weekend I noticed a bump on the back of her head. It's about 3mm in diameter. It's hard like cartiledege or bone. It's beneath the skin so it's not visible. It doesn't move with the skin so it seems to be on the bone itself. I called the doc and we are going in till Monday. The bump doesn't seem to cause her ANY pain - she has no illness symptoms at all. She's happy and her appetite is great as usual.

Any idea what this might be?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, it could just be a bony outgrowth or spur, but let us know what your doctor says.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

I have one of those! Apparently they're very common and absolutely harmless. They can be removed but I haven't bothered because it doesn't hurt and isn't visible. My hairstylist showed me how the hair growing out of it is really kinky and curly (I have pretty straight hair).

Here is some more info: http://www.patient.co.uk/health/epidermoid-and-pilar-cysts-sebaceous-cysts

Good luck at the doctors! In the meantime, don't worry ~it's not a big deal at all!


----------



## angie011812 (Oct 8, 2013)

The doctor said it was lymph node and that they're completely harmless and to not worry about it. Thank you soo much for your support! ☺


----------

